# Yawning...



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Sophy! And you. Hope she feels better soon and you both get some sleep.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Sophy! Hope it's just a minor thing and you both get some well deserved sleep!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We got a few hours - she is much better, but we will see what effect the quarter portion of breakfast has. She does not like rice, so I shall break out the carefully hoarded pumpkin if it continues (available in one store 50 miles away for a few weeks before Thanksgiving, so I have to make it last!). I am meant to be measuring, sawing and routing wood today, but I think I will wait until I feel rather less zonked - it is not a job to attempt when slightly below par!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Sophie and you! Hope she's better today. Good call, not to do any woodworking when you are sleep deprived.


----------

